# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: C++0x >  VC++ 10 Requirements

## ahoodin

What is the suggested spec for a computer that will run the VC++ 10?  RAM/CPU etc...

----------


## joncaves

This has not yet been finalized -- but I suspect it won't be much different from what Visual C++ 2008 requires.

----------


## Damien Watkins

Hello

The first place anything like this will be specified will be on the DevDiv perf blog: http://blogs.msdn.com/ddperf/

Thanks
Damien

----------


## Damien Watkins

Hello

And here is an interim reply from the perf team to your question: http://blogs.msdn.com/ddperf/archive...uirements.aspx

Thanks
Damien

----------

